# I love these chickens



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

These are some of the chickens my family has back where we're native to... But the Kraienkoppe!!! There so cool.... These aren't the pictures of then, I couldn't find them


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

very nice! unique too! are you getting some soon?  of your own?


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

realsis said:


> very nice! unique too! are you getting some soon?  of your own?


Oh I would like to but I don't know where to get them in America??


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Are they amariconas? If so I have one I got if from a relative,but you could probably get one off line.


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

soccerchicken12 said:


> Are they amariconas? If so I have one I got if from a relative,but you could probably get one off line.


No they are kraienkoppe


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Oh you could still probably order some on line type there breed in and some things should pop up.


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

soccerchicken12 said:


> Oh you could still probably order some on line type there breed in and some things should pop up.


Think they are in America?


----------



## soccerchicken12 (Feb 8, 2013)

Ya I don't see why not.


----------

